# Samstagsfahrt welche Zeit



## Otterauge (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wann fahrt wer in WI. Morgen will ich mich wieder anschließen,, nur wer fahrt


----------



## Werner (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi auch,

da morgen die Beinharten ihre Weihnachtszusammenkunft haben kann es sein, dass überhaupt keine Runde angeboten wird.

Falls doch, wirst du es an den entsprechenden Foren-Beiträgen umgehend sehen.

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi Otterauge,

wann willste losduesen....wir wuerden uns fuer ne kleine Runde anschliessen. Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, bist du gerne ein bissel frueher unterwegs?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

bin schon wach also immer bereit

Schreibt wann ihr losfahrt können uns ja unter der Brücke treffen.. aber mir egal du hast ja sicher nee Karte dabei

Danke Werner, habe ich mir fast gedacht das ihr ggf. nicht fahrt


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Da bis jetzt nichts kam wie wäre es mit 11Uhr .. guck hier alle 15 min mal rein ansonsten fahre ich einfach von zuhause los auf die Wurzel


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Bin noch da... muß noch ein Star Wars Lego zusammenbauen wo ich gerade drauf getreten bin... mein Sohneman macht mir sonst die Hölle heiß


----------



## mbonsai (4. Dezember 2010)

Sorry sind gerade aufgestanden, total verschlafen, wo wir doch normalerweise um 8 Uhr aufstehn werden es also nicht vor 1 Uhr packen...viel Spass noch.

Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Soll mir auch recht sein, wenn du um 13Uhr fährst wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## mbonsai (4. Dezember 2010)

Ok. dann ein Uhr unter der Bruecke


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar bis dann


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Super klasse war es... tolle Strecke

Bin jetzt gut platt und mein Zeh hatte nur noch 17~18°C und das wo ich schon 10Min. meine Schuhe aus hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (4. Dezember 2010)

Super nette Begleitung ....wir mussten zwar noch Einkaufen, aber dann hatten wir uns die warme Dusche auch verdient. Jetzt spueren wir auch wieder jeden Teil unseres Koerpers. Bis vielleicht naechste Woche

Susi & Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (4. Dezember 2010)

Schätze Morgen fahre ich auch wenn ich Zeit finde.. ihmo ist nicht dran zu denken

Nächste Woche sicher im Blick..


----------



## Otterauge (5. Dezember 2010)

Mit den Kindern auf der hohen Wurzel gewesen.. war echt schön und danach durch die Prärie Heim... der Blaue Trail war anstrengend, schnell war der nicht möglich


----------



## mbonsai (7. Dezember 2010)

Da haste ja noch richtig Spass gehabt 

Hab die Ruesselseuche und werde wohl diese Woche kein Bike mehr riden koennen.....also Samstag schon mal ohne mich

Trotzdem viel Spass

Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (8. Dezember 2010)

Na dann Gute Besserung

Sa. ist fest eingeplant, denke ich schmieße mich den Beinharten an weiß nur im Moment noch nicht wieviel Zeit ich Sa..~So.. habe


----------



## Otterauge (10. Dezember 2010)

5 Tage nicht gefahren, bin auf Entzug.... Morgen muß ich aufs Rad, hoffe es regnet keine *******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (10. Dezember 2010)

Glaub mir ich bin auch auf Entzug aber immer noch Ruesselseuche...viel Spass und vlt findet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## Otterauge (11. Dezember 2010)

Oh man wenn ich raus gucke könnte das eine reine Schlammschlacht werden bis man etwas höher ist.


----------



## Otterauge (11. Dezember 2010)

Regnete gerade... ich passe heute ist sicher nichts selbst in den Bergen 

Joggen war im Park gerade auch kein Vergnügen, meine Schuh sehen aus wie Sau...


----------



## Otterauge (12. Dezember 2010)

Heute war Übel, zwischen drin Regen und der Matsch war nicht lustig. Bin froh das es hinter mir ist


----------



## mbonsai (13. Dezember 2010)

Hab mein neues kleines Schwarzes mal ein paar Minuten vor die Tür geführt.....aber die Rüsselseuche behindert doch noch ganz schön....aber nächstes WE sollte wieder drin sein....fährst ja auch bei der Weihnachtsausfahrt der Beinharten mit oder?


----------



## Otterauge (13. Dezember 2010)

Jawoll fahre mit


----------



## Otterauge (15. Dezember 2010)

Fahrt jemand auch Sa.... am So. ist die Beinhart ausfahrt aber ich wollte mich auch Samstag nicht schonen


----------



## Otterauge (27. Dezember 2010)

Heute jemand Lust zu fahren... Schläferskopf~ Wurzel so gegen 13Uhr?


----------



## Otterauge (29. Dezember 2010)

So war doch noch 3h Biken... war echt Hart da die Piste in den Bergen sehr anstrengend war...

Der neue Dämpfer hinten ist klasse,  selbst Feinabstimmung ging weil da ein Trecker mit breitem Kantigen etwas eine lange spur gezogen hat und sehr hart war.. fast wie nee keine treppe









Das ist noch ein viel begangener Weg... aber auch da versackt man ganz schnell. Nur wenige Wege gehen gut am Schläferskopf..


----------



## Otterauge (1. Januar 2011)

Jemand Bock morgen 12~13Uhr zu Biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Jemand Bock morgen 12~13Uhr zu Biken...



Wie wärs um 12.00 Uhr am Schiersteiner Hafen, Parkplatz Kleinaustrasse?


----------



## Otterauge (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,

passt bin um 12 Uhr da


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> passt bin um 12 Uhr da



Ok bis gleich


----------



## Otterauge (2. Januar 2011)

Super wars


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. Januar 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht: mal wieder eine schöne Taunus- Schneetour


----------



## Otterauge (14. Januar 2011)

Morgen um 10uhr mach ich mich auf um am Schläfers und Wurzel mir die Trails anzugucken. Später geht leider nicht... wer bock hat um 10:30 bin ich am Chaussehaus.


----------



## Otterauge (15. Januar 2011)

Fragt nicht wie ich aussah





Saugeil war es, die Wurzeln waren sehr rutschig... echt genial


----------



## Otterauge (21. Januar 2011)

Fährt jemand morgen nee Runde?

Bin noch unentschlossen


----------



## Otterauge (22. Januar 2011)

Moin,

mache jetzt eine große Tour... beide Kinder sind Krank... bevor es mich auch noch erwischt will ich wenigstens nochmal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Andreas,

gestern ging leider nicht, mussten Susis kleines Gruenes abholen. Naja dafuer sind wir heute ein bissel in Kreuznach gefahren. Super Trails runter und immer gemuetlich hoch. Sind immerhin 750 Hoehenmeter zusammengekommen. Vielleicht klappt es naechstes Wochende. 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Otterauge (23. Januar 2011)

Jau können wir mal sehen, mal woanders wäre auch was.


----------



## Otterauge (10. Februar 2011)

Grippe und Reizhusten über fast 3 Wochen... man hoffentlich stimmt das Wetter am WE damit ich wieder aufs Rad komme


----------



## mbonsai (10. Februar 2011)

Das klingt aber uebel...gute Besserung.....werde wohl Samstag wie Sonntag fahren, nur wo und genau wann hab ich noch nicht entschieden


----------



## Otterauge (10. Februar 2011)

Danke... ist alles wieder OK... ich will auch fahren... und ich weiß auch noch nicht wo... 

Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit... sieht nicht so toll aus.... aber ich finde schon nee Lücke im Himmel


----------



## mbonsai (10. Februar 2011)

Oder man packt sich ein bissel mehr ein....gehn tuts doch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (10. Februar 2011)

Klaro.... geht nicht gibts nicht.... 

Die 14 Uhr habe ich als spätestes Ziel im Hinterkopf...


----------



## Poison_Girl (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also, wenn ich das richtig mitgelesen habt, seid Ihr aus der Gegend Wiesbaden, Biebrich, Schierstein, ja?! Dann könnt Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen:
Ich bin seit Freitag Neu-Wiesbadenerin...juhuuuuu ... und hab mal überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Gegend hier.
Ich war heute mal Richtung Biebrich, Schierstein und dann auf dem Rheinsteig nach Schlangenbad unterwegs. Ist ja wirklich toll die Gegend - sogar im Nebel  - aber für ne Feierabendrunde für mich (noch) nicht geeignet. 
Ich wohn ziemlich direkt in Wiesbaden am Hauptbahnhof, könnt Ihr mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich am schnellsten "raus" und Richtung Trails komme?
Ich bin momentan konditionell noch nicht so richtig fit, sonst würde ich samstags mal bei der All-Mountains-Tour mitfahren, aber ich will ja nicht als Bremse immer hinten dran hängen 
Wäre total toll, wenn Ihr mir nen Tipp geben könntet,
viele Grüße,

Katrin

P.S.: ich würd gern nächsten Sonntag bei der CTF in Diedenbergen mitfahren, fährt da zufälligerweise jemand von Euch hin - isch abe nämlich gar kein Auto  und falls ich die 14 km vorher mit dem Rad fahre, bin ich schon nach der halben CTF tot, das muss ja nicht


----------



## Otterauge (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

endweder du fährst Richtung Neroberg und auf die Platte oder einfach schräg rüber richtung Dotzheim und du bist in der Nähe Schläferskopf... Hohe Wurzel.

Heute haben Sie aber den Wald gekalkt und vieles war gesperrt.

Hier findest du sicher ein paar Touren.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31576.html

Ist das diese Tour am nächsten So.... hab ich schon von gelesen... hört sich intressant an...

http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/staufenbike/index.php


----------



## Poison_Girl (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Danke für die Tipps, mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, die mal auszuprobieren 

Ja, die Tour (http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/staufenbike/index.php) hab ich gemeint.
Kannst Dich ja melden, falls Du hinfährst und noch Platz im Auto hast


----------



## talybont (14. Februar 2011)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Ich wohn ziemlich direkt in Wiesbaden am Hauptbahnhof, könnt Ihr mir nen Tipp geben, wie ich am schnellsten "raus" und Richtung Trails komme?



Naja, die Trails sind ja eher dünn gesäht und z.T. auch nicht bei jeder Witterung so richtig lustig.
Würde Dir die Platte empfehlen: Anfahrt über Nerotal oder Bahnholz. Da sind die Trails zumindest frei, da es sich um ausgezeichnete Wanderwege handelt.
Das Ding am Schläferskopf könnte zu heftig sein und auf der Hohen Wurzel sieht es fast täglich anders aus. 
Vermutlich ist Dir Schlangenbad auch zu weit, zumindest für eine Feierabendrunde.
Wenn ich an mein altes revier denke, finde ich Bezeichnung Trail hier etwas übertrieben 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Otterauge (14. Februar 2011)

Da hast du vieleicht recht... Momentan tut sich wieder einiges und Augen zu und durch kann ins Auge gehen. 

Schläferskopf haste aber 2..3 Abfahrten und die eine geht richtig flott und ist frei..hinterm Turm (Restaurant) kommen aber immer wieder Wanderer
Na die andere muß man halt langsam runter... sind noch verflucht viele Blätter und verdammt rutschig.. aber geht

Wurzel war der Blaue Trail frei... sind aber viele ausgewaschene Wurzeln und der Sturzteufel immer dabei... geht aber recht schnell runter im moment... gestern war alles frei


----------



## Otterauge (15. Februar 2011)

So wie es aussieht muß ich So. die Schwiegermutter vom Frankfurter Flughafen abhonen... ist leider auch morgens und da wird es knapp Diedenbergen noch zu schaffen. 

Wenn sich nichts ergibt das ich es abwälzen kann fahre ich aufjedenfall Sa..


----------



## Otterauge (19. Februar 2011)

Heute eine sehr klasse Tour in Neustadt gemacht... mein Guide Bonsai hat kein Trail ausgelassen


----------



## Poison_Girl (19. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs,

danke noch mal für die Tipps und sorry, dass es so ruhig um mich war.
So ne erste Arbeitswoche im neuen Job ist irgendwie doch ganz schön stressig.
Ich werde morgen vormittag mal losziehen und hoffe, dass ich den Weg zum Chausseehaus oder Schläferskopf oder so finde. Naja, hauptsache Wald erstma 
Die CTF wär mir doch ein bisschen zu stressig fürs Erste.
Falls jemand den Tourguide für ne gemütliche Runde spielen möchte, am besten per PN melden 
Viele Grüße und noch nen schönen Abend,

Katrin


----------



## Otterauge (19. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ein Kumpel von der Arbeit fährt da Morgen mit... sagte aber es wäre schon sehr Hart... Morgen soll es auch Schnee-Regen geben.

Im Moment kann ich mir Morgen keine Tour vorstellen aber wer weiß das schon... wenn es morgen juckt Melde ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Februar 2011)

Heute wird nichts... gehe jetzt ein wenig auslaufen und mache ein ruhigen.

Viel Spass auf dem Schläfer


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. Februar 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooo, den ersten "richtigen" Ausritt hab ich hinter mir und hab sogar ohne Verfahren Platte gefunden  und nen schöööööööööööööööööööööööönen langen Trail 
Danke auch an Achim (oder war's doch Armin...aaaaaaaargh) und Fred, die mir einen viel interessanteren Rückweg gezeigt haben - schön war's da 
Nächstes WE guck ich mir dann vielleicht mal die andere Seite (Chausseehaus, Schläferskopf) an


----------



## talybont (20. Februar 2011)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Danke auch an Achim (oder war's doch Armin...aaaaaaaargh) und Fred, die mir einen viel interessanteren Rückweg gezeigt haben - schön war's da


Armin wars


----------



## Poison_Girl (20. Februar 2011)

talybont schrieb:


> Armin wars



ahhhhhhhh, Mist, sorry, Armin!! 
Jetzt merk ichs mir aber!!!


----------



## talybont (22. Februar 2011)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhh, Mist, sorry, Armin!!
> Jetzt merk ichs mir aber!!!


----------



## Otterauge (23. Februar 2011)

Heute war Klasse Wetter und der Trail am Schläferskopf mit der Rampe war wieder richtig mit Spuren gesät. Endlich mal wieder hüpfen ohne im Matsch zu landen


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. Februar 2011)

dafür gabs heute wieder ausreichend Feuchtigkeit von unten und von oben.
Als ich nach Hause kam, musste ich mir anhören: "Was hast Du denn mit deinem Gesicht gemacht?" Antwort: das ist ne Schlammmaske, das ist total gesund - und außerdem ich hab vorne kein Schutzblech....

Den Schläferskopf hab ich irgendwie übersehen, dafür war ich am Chausseehaus, an der Hohen Wurzel, an der Eisernen Hand und in Platte (oder sagt man da "an der"???). Aber selbst der lange Trail runter hat heut keinen Spaß gemacht (mir zumindest), das war doch alles sehr rutschig. Hoffentlich wirds nächstes WE etwas trockener.


----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2011)

Heute war Laufen angesagt.. zu wenig Zeit. Dann haste ja eine schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## Poison_Girl (27. Februar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Heute war Laufen angesagt.. zu wenig Zeit.



ihhh....laufen  du warst aber nicht der, der mir den Weg zur Hohen Wurzel gezeigt hat, oder? 




Otterauge schrieb:


> Dann haste ja eine schöne Runde gedreht




So fühlen sich meine Beine jetzt auch ein. Ne schöne Massage wär jetzt super , aber leider war der Privat-Masseur im Wellness-Paket nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (27. Februar 2011)

Nee.. wenn er aussah wie aus der Kelvin Klein Werbung war es nur ein Abklatsch von mir


----------



## Poison_Girl (1. März 2011)

Mensch, ich wollte doch schon längst antworten, aber wie das immer so, dann kommt das Alzheimer.....

also, wie ein Calvin Klein-Model sah der nicht aus, aber Danke für die restliche Info 
Fährst Du am WE mal, damit ich mich davon auch persönlich überzeugen kann???


----------



## Otterauge (2. März 2011)

Kelvin    schraub mal deine erwartungen runter 

würde gerne fahren aber bin leider nicht da wie es jetzt aussieht..


----------



## Otterauge (6. März 2011)

So trifft man uns heute in Wi.... an...

Hier zwei Harte Jungs


----------



## Otterauge (10. März 2011)

Baaaaaah mein Rad ist zerlegt... Reverb im Umtausch die hat zuviel gewackelt... Vivid Dämpfer zerlegt... warte auf Öl, sollte heute hoffentlich kommen.

Das schlimmste: meine neuen Laufräder werden gerade bei Speer in FF aufgebaut... und ich weiß nicht ob ich sie Sa. schon habe....
die Crossmax SX sind Verkauft

Das sieht ganz nach einem jogging WE aus


----------



## mbonsai (10. März 2011)

oder Du fährst mit Deinem Zweitbike (Arbeitsbike).....der Trend geht ja auch eindeutig zum Zweitbike 

Kopf hoch vielleicht klappt es ja noch......willste dann bei Werner vielleicht mitlaufen 

Wir sollten vielleicht was fürs nächstes Wochenende planen oder?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (10. März 2011)

Bääh mit dem Harten Drahtesel fahr ich nur zur Arbeit...

Vieleicht klappt es ja noch.. WE drauf muß was gehen


----------



## ReneLavrijsen (10. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier und ich mochte gerne mehr mountainbiken weil es macht mich sehr viel spass (bin aber amateur).

Aber ich suche jemand die mich bekant kann machen mit was hier zu tun gibt in die Umgebung Mainz/Wiesbaden und dann auch gerne mitfahren.

Ich bin 25 Jahr und wohne seit 1 Jahr in Deutschland (hervor in Belgien).

Habe mountainbike und gute Laune 

Wenn es mir gut gefallt, wurde meine freundin in 2 wochen auch gerne mitfahren.

Looking forward,

Grusse,
René Lavrijsen


----------



## Otterauge (11. März 2011)

Sicher sind 13:30 oder 14Uhr ab Schierstein mit den *Beinharten*. 

Guck in den Threads ob gefahren wird.


----------



## Poison_Girl (13. März 2011)

Hallo Rene,

ich wohne auch erst seit vier Wochen in Wiesbaden und fahre eigentlich jeden Sonntag irgendwo in den Wald 
Da kannst du gerne mitkommen, allerdings ohne Garantie, dass ich irgendwelche Trails finde, aber schön war es bisher eigentlich irgendwie immer.
Eigentlich wäre ich jetzt schon unterwegs, aber heute klappt das mit der Motivation nicht so richtig, aber ich denke, dass ich innerhalb der nächsten Stunde losfahren werde (oder heute nachmittag). Als Richtung habe ich Kurpark, Sonnenberg und dort irgendwie in den Wald und dann wieder Richtung Platte angepeilt.
LG


Katrin




ReneLavrijsen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und ich mochte gerne mehr mountainbiken weil es macht mich sehr viel spass (bin aber amateur).
> 
> ...


----------



## Otterauge (18. März 2011)

So morgen bekomme ich endlich meine neuen Laufräder unf ich geh gleich auf tour nach Neustadt.

Am So. bin ich dann sicher auch unterwegs Schläferskopf ~ Wurzel.

Um 11Uhr wollte ich am Chauseehaus dann sein ... wäre doch mal was... das Wetter soll ja am So. sehr gut sein


----------



## mbonsai (18. März 2011)

Mal sehn ob Du Sonntag noch fahren willst, wenn Du Dich in Neustadt auspowerst


----------



## Otterauge (18. März 2011)

Knapp 3 Wohen nicht gefahren nur zur Arbeit.... da geht was....

Schläfer u. Wurzel ist ja Hausstrecke und außerdem wollen die neuen Felgen mal wenigstens ein kleinen Hubel hinterm Schläfer gefordert werden.


Ein Wochenende ohne Sturz ist keins


----------



## mbonsai (18. März 2011)

vllt schliess ich mich ja noch an


----------



## Otterauge (18. März 2011)

Wenn ich dich nicht klein kriege

Eben alles vorbereitet... Reifen, Ritzel u. Bremsscheiben liegen bereit... und nichts Negatives gehört also bin ich um 9uhr in FF...

Soll ich zu dir kommen oder kommt ihr hier vorbei.. können ja tel... 


Wer noch mit möchte ich habe noch ein Platz im Auto frei


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

Das Wetter ist gegen uns.....

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-5298-95/wetter-neustadt.html

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/neustadt/DE0007438.html


Vielleicht die Schöne tour lieber So. fahren... da sieht es besser aus... na ich fahre erst mal gleich meine Laufräder holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (19. März 2011)

Da haste wohl recht, heute mittag soll es aber besser sein, das reicht dann fuer ne kleine Tour hier.....ja dann halt morgen, das macht ja keinen Unterschied


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

So morgen wird dann um 10 Uhr nach Neustadt gefahren und heute Mittag gehts auf die Schläfer~ Wurzel. 

Ziel ist um 17uhr wieder daheim zu sein und vor 12uhr werde ich jetzt nicht losfahren... wer Bock hat PN.


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

So weißes Canyon und Gelbe jacke gehen jetzt auf die pirsch


----------



## Otterauge (19. März 2011)

Heute ging Kurzarm

War richtig klasse und hinten die Schläferstrecke runter waren die Gravitis am Basteln an der Strecke... Die strecke wird immer besser jetzt sind noch 2,5 sprünge drin die ich mich nicht traue... und der eine den werde ich auch nie fahren


----------



## Otterauge (20. März 2011)

Wahnsinns Tour heute mit bonsai und Susi.... echt Hammer die Gegend um Neustadt... klasse Abfahrten mit Fetten Stufen und Speedabschnitten.

Bonsai Top Wegweiser

Sein Mädchen fährt da runter wo kein Land mehr zu sehen ist... riesen Respekt

Ich denke jeder der mal mit uns fährt sollte bei den touren um die 160mm Federweg haben um auch Spass dabei zu haben


----------



## mbonsai (20. März 2011)

Jap schaaeee wars......mal sehn was naechste Woche geht


----------



## Otterauge (21. März 2011)

Jo... heute morgen merke ich meine Beine ganz gut

Heute noch zu Hibike... Protektoren und Beläge holen...


----------



## Otterauge (21. März 2011)

Morgen hinterm Schläfer die Protektoren ausprobieren... wer hat Lust nach der Arbeit zu bluten

...Protektoren drücken nach ner weile... muß die Umtauschen sonst sterben meine Waden und Unterarme ab


----------



## mbonsai (22. März 2011)

Würd gern hab aber schon was anderes vor.....nicht übertreiben gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. März 2011)

Hat auch nicht geklappt... war nochmal los nach anderen Protektoren zu gucken... Xl gibs nur und meine Waden sind einfach zu dick... Muß wohl meine Rollerblade Schoner nehmen...


----------



## mbonsai (25. März 2011)

Auch wenn es morgen nicht klappt, heut war es ja auch schaeee


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2011)

Jap mal was anderes... etwas ruppiger.... gehe gleich zur fasanerie mit Kind u. Kegel... mein Rad kommt mit


----------



## Otterauge (26. März 2011)

Heute ists Dumm gelaufen.. Kind und kegel waren mit um mal zu gucken... ich eher genervt weil alles so lange dauerte.. unkonzentriert und dann das..





Schätze ich fahre zukünftig mit Fullf... und lange Handschuhe


----------



## mbonsai (26. März 2011)

Autsch gute Besserung


----------



## Poison_Girl (29. März 2011)

hab auf meiner ersten Feierabendrunde in Wiesbaden überhaupt gleich einen Hund aufgegabelt (unterhalb von Platte, mitten im Wald), aber direkt an den Förster abgegeben - an dieser Stelle noch mal Danke an die beiden Mountainbiker, die den Förster geholt haben (oder jedenfalls der eine davon  ).
Also, falls Ihr jemanden kennt, der einen kleinen braunen Terrier (ohne Hundemarke, Adresse oder irgendwas) vermisst, der sollte jetzt gut versorgt beim Förster hinterm Ofen oder so liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (5. April 2011)

Mann, mann, mann, wer hat denn den Förster (oder wen auch immer) an der Platte so verärgert?
Da liegen ja jetzt überall fette Äste auf dem Tra...ähem...Wanderweg.

Ansonsten hab ich eben nen neuen Threat aufgemacht, damit mich noch ein paar mehr Leute hier aus der Gegend finden. Mal sehen, wie das Feedback so ist.
Hier isses ja irgendwie in letzter Zeit auch ruhiger geworden....seid ihr jetzt immer alle im Wald???? 

@Otterauge: das Foto sieht ja lecker aus  wie geht's der Hand inzwischen??


----------



## Otterauge (5. April 2011)

Hand ist OK.. vorhin nee Runde gedreht und hält


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Hand ist OK.. vorhin nee Runde gedreht und hält



Wunderbar


----------

